# 11100 AND 11101 together ~ help, please



## Vtgroh@gmail.com (Dec 9, 2016)

Our dermatologist did 12 punch biopsies.
Would I code it as 11100 for the first and 11101 with 11 units for the second, or would I list 11101 11 times?
Would, then, 10 of the 11101 lines need a 59?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Susan (Dec 9, 2016)

Wow, poor patient.  You would bill 11100 x1 and 11101 x11


----------

